# Metal roofs or any suggestions for my "carport"?



## Jay H (Apr 21, 2009)

Anybody have an experience with installing a simply metal roof to my "carport" like structure that will house my splitter? I was thinking of a basic plywood/asphalt shingle roof until a friend suggested those metal interlocking roofing systems. It would be really small, in like I think all I'd need is about a 4' x 8' section on top of my frame.  I was at Home Depot and they don't carry them as far as I or the hired help could find.   

Alternatively, any other suggestions for a basic roof that is somewhat durable, moderate snow load, moderate pitch that isn't too expensive?  Right now I have a tarp... classic!   

Jay


----------



## TreePapa (Apr 21, 2009)

Home Dope or your local lumber yard should have either the "tin" roof panels or  even the fiberglass ones (cheaper) that should be sufficient for your needs. Presuming this is the same shed shown in your "treated wood" thread, though, I'd recomment using 4x4 rather than 2x4 for the posts and adding a couple more perpendicular framing members (the ones you've installed flat) to distribute the snow-load. Also, are those posts in concrete? gravel? direct contact with the ground? You'll want to either pour concrete, use a pier-block, base or something like this:

http://www.academyfence.com/ozpost/types/
http://www.hardwareandtools.com/invt/6064646

The local Home Dope in my neighboorhood has the Simpson version (as in Simpson Strong-Tie, not "The Simpons"). With direct gound contact, even PT wood will start to rot eventually, and are not likely to stay rigid and square for long (think of an old fence). Also, you might want to add 1x4 or 2x4 angle bracing from your posts to your "joists" to shore up the structure.

I also wonder about the ability of the shed to support the extra weight (which looks to be borne only at the corners of the shed and not distributed across the whole wall), but it looks you have sufficient pitch for the snow to shed off rather than build up. I'd avoid a plywood and shingle roof because of the weight.

OTOH, if the whole thing collapses, it's such a light structure it probably won't damage your splitter much.

Good luck.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 22, 2009)

I used the plastic corrugated panels that I got at a Home Despot to make my wood shed - however note that not all stores carry them, only the larger ones.  If you call your local store they can tell you if they have them or if not, which location does...  I found they worked well for me, reasonably stout, went up fast, and keep the rain off.  I used the clear panels, and like that it gives me extra light in the shed, and it appears to give at least some solar heating as well - good for wood drying.

Gooserider


----------



## Jay H (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes, as it stands now, only the shed is supporting the one side, but I have already bought more 2x4s to prop up that side.  It has been my intent not to rely on the shed, but to get the carport on the road, so to speak, I used it.   I do plan on pouring concrete to the base eventually. 

As far as the corrugated fiberglass panels... hmm, could they perhaps be in the garden department?  I was by the lumber and the roofing section and saw nothing other than shingles there. I can check the HD near me though as I was at work..

Thanks for the updates. I did check last night and noticed that my joist I used are good for treated wood, but the nails I used initially aren't but I have since added brackets with galvenized nails to the free ends and will use them when I add to the support.

Jay


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes, when I've seen the roofing panels, they have been outside in the outdoor building materials area.  IIRC they are called "PAL" roofing panels - and I would think the guys in roofing would know they existed even if they were in a different department...

Gooserider


----------



## Jay H (Apr 22, 2009)

I see on Lowes website, which seems to have more products than HD's website, shows 2 corrogated roofing panels listed, they even tell you if your local lowes carries them. HD just fails miserably when I try to search for "corrugated roof"... I may stop by lowes tomorrow on the way home...  

Jay


----------



## johnn (Apr 22, 2009)

STanding seam roof may be a contractor item. Used to be years ago,great trouble free product,last long time and pleasing to the eye. But quite pricey

www.ultraseam.com
Try US200 type


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 23, 2009)

metal roofing here is 26 bucks for a 36" w x 8 foot panel any color you want. Look towards the country lumber yards for this stuff.


----------



## Jay H (Apr 23, 2009)

Didn't get a chance to check out lowes yesterday as I was sheetrocking my bathroom but I think I have time today after work to go.   I actually have a friend who has some scraps that he could give me some, my roofing needs are pretty small!   

I looked into some metal roof contractors and that stuff is nice but a bit too pricey for my needs. 

Jay


----------



## Jay H (Apr 24, 2009)

Stopped by Lowes last night by my house and bought some bathroom sheetrock supplies but also checked out the roofing, they sell "Tuftex" plastic roofing panels in 12' lengths (I could cut it in half for 6' segment which will cover my carport and use 2 12' sections). They seem to sell them for underdeck use to keep the area under one's deck dry but I assume it would also work fine as a roof, uses special nails.   Seems relatively inexpensive and will probably pick up a couple when I go buy my bathtub and tiles since I have another 10% coupon.

Jay


----------

